# B.C. Golden Retriever Specialty



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Is anyone heading to the Golden Retriever Specialty in Surrey,B.C. in July? I would love to meet you all and cheer you on. I was going to enter my puppy but chickened out and will just be a spectator this year.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

I just finished our entries for Nugget and Hugo so we'll be there!!
Why did you chicken out? Come on..... enter and help us all celebrate our goldens. It's promising to be a fabulous time. I know our club has been working on this for 2 years now. It's my first National so I'm pretty excited just to be a part of it. Bonus if we get any points LOL. For anyone interested the website is www.grcbc.org and the show secretary is http:westerndogshows.com 
See you there!!


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I'll be there... both girls are entered in Rally and the parade of titleholders. BJ


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I will be sending Bleeker - Chantilly's Bleeker Street. He will be in the 12-18 months class in the Sweeps and Specialty.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I chickened out because I can't get Jonah to be still while someone goes over him when stacked. His body is starting to come together but not much hair yet. I look forward to meeting you all. Let me know the CKC/AKC names of your dogs entered and the times you will show so I can get to the ring and cheer you on.

Ash, will you not be able to be there in person or are you sending Bleeker with another handler?


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I am not going so Bleeker is going with a handler


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

3 more sleeps til I leave..... I'm so excited! BJ


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

I am sending BonBon - CreeksideFrm's Candy Land with a handler. I couldn't make it myself. I will be cheering everyone on from home


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I will be there all day Thursday to cheer everyone on. Jonah will be there with me for fitting him to some collars and stuff but will not show. Hope to meet a few forum members.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Cool Happy, maybe we'll be able to hook up at some point. We'll likely be the folks who are hiding from the show ring when the 12-15 mo. males are in. Hugo's first time and we don't know how he will react with us ringside, so it's back to hiding again. LOL Then we'll be ringside for Altered Males and Gun Dog judging.
Hugo's # 46 and Nugget is #195.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

You will have to call and let me know how everyone does, Judie. It should be a great time. Don't what number Bleeker is but he is in Hugo's class with Shannon. I hope all the spectators enjoy themselves.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

I for one won't need to know Bleekers' #, I'll just look for the clone of Hugo. LOL
I will be calling you or posting on GRF how everyone does for sure.
And I haven't forgotten about the catalogue thing either.


----------

